# green patches in lawn



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Where are you and what type of lawn please?


----------



## Millertyme (Apr 20, 2010)

I live in Massachusetts. Im not sure but am guessing its a mix of rye,fescue and bluegrass. The grass in photo 2 was pulled from one of these patches. Hope this helps.


----------



## gp151001 (Sep 18, 2015)

Investigate "poa trivialis" and "poa annua." Do the neon patches appear in the fall?


----------



## pats12 (Sep 30, 2015)

does it grow taller than the other grass... if so it could be nutsedge. ortho makes a product for that but it could harm your other grass.


----------



## barnabas131 (Oct 9, 2014)

Whats your watering and fertilizing schedule look like?


----------



## OscarKane (Jun 6, 2015)

Heavy rains have depleted the nutrients in many lawns. One result is chloro sis, which causes yellow streaks in grass blades. You can correct this problem with applications of iron ch elate. Take-all root rot is more serious. Grass blades turn yellow, then die. A circular or irregular-shaped area of affected blades may spread several feet across. Grass thins as the infection spreads.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Millertyme said:


> I have been noticing some bright green patches in my lawn since early april. They started rather small and i initially thought it might be from dog urine. the patches always seemed to grow a little faster than the rest of the lawn. They have gotten slightly larger as of late and have spread a bit. I power raked my lawn last week and after doing so these patches seemed to be thinning out. will this grass die off?is it a disease? I want to post pics and i will once my battery charges up for my camera.thanks


Dog and human urine will turn grass brown, because of the salts in it.

You can actually send pictures and a sample to UMass's Extension for the Center of Ag. https://ag.umass.edu/interest-areas/home-lawn-garden Grass is actually a weed. Since there are so many different varieties of Grass, so that it is able to withstand drought, extreme changes in temperatures, because of GMO research. The grasses of today, are not like the grasses of our parents or Grandparents had growing in their yard.

Any local Weed & Feed company will come out and give you a free assessment of what types of grasses you have in your lawn, and also will take a soil sample.

Also because of the rains, it is actually an old wives tail that people tend to believe that a lot of rain will cause more harm than good. The closer you are to the Atlantic, yes the rain can pick up salts from the ocean waters and then carry it inland.


----------



## Parsec (May 25, 2010)

I am in MA too. If it's been there since April then it's not POA annua because it would've died off in the heat of summer. However, if it's starting to thin out and turn brown now then it's most likely POA trivialis. That's what I have in my lawn. I didn't have time this year, but next spring I am spraying roundup on it, scalping it and seeding again. Killing it and all the grass around it with roundup and reseeding is the only way to get rid of it.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Parsec said:


> I am in MA too. If it's been there since April then it's not POA annua because it would've died off in the heat of summer. However, if it's starting to thin out and turn brown now then it's most likely POA trivialis. That's what I have in my lawn. I didn't have time this year, but next spring I am spraying roundup on it, scalping it and seeding again. Killing it and all the grass around it with roundup and reseeding is the only way to get rid of it.


The best way is to de-thatch the yard, then use a Sod Plugger to pull Plugs out of other areas of the lawn, to replace where you removed the plugs from the patches.

Then over seed and wait until the Snow melts to put down Pre-Emergent on the lawn to knock out any Crab Grass.

Roundup will stay in the soil for up to a year and is the worse thing to use in this type of situation.


----------



## Parsec (May 25, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> Parsec said:
> 
> 
> > I am in MA too. If it's been there since April then it's not POA annua because it would've died off in the heat of summer. However, if it's starting to thin out and turn brown now then it's most likely POA trivialis. That's what I have in my lawn. I didn't have time this year, but next spring I am spraying roundup on it, scalping it and seeding again. Killing it and all the grass around it with roundup and reseeding is the only way to get rid of it.
> ...


That's a common misconception about Roundup. It's safe to plant new grass within a couple days after sorayingspraying, but you want to wait about a week to let the old grass fully die. I am talking about regular Roundup with glypho, not the extended control or the fancy combo products with triclopr(sp?). 

Also, you must live in the South where you have creeping type grasses. Here in MA you can't pull plugs from a Northern mix lawn. It will just leave you with bare spots for years LOL. Anyhow, it's too late to seed in MA since first frost is this weekend. The latest possible seed down date in MA this year was around 9/27 if you want a reasonable chance of grass survival over the winter.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Parrsec it is not a misconception. Depending on the amount sprayed in an area, you may have to wait up to a year before putting any grass seed down, even though Roundup states that you can do so after 3 days.

Also this thread dates back to 2010. Did not catch early this morning. There is really no need to have dug it up out of its grave.


----------

